# D&D 5E Dimension Door - Is the "describe specific direction" section actually said by the caster outloud?



## Stalker0 (Yesterday at 6:55 PM)

When using D Door, there are 3 ways to tell it where to take you.


A spot you can see.
A spot you can visualize
An area you can describe by *stating distance and direction*
Its that last piece that is of interest to me. If a caster utilizes that, do they actually need to state those distance and directions "out loud", meaning others could hear it and know where they d doored to. Or is it intended to be described out of character, and just used to specify the mechanics of the spell?


----------



## Vaalingrade (Yesterday at 6:56 PM)

I'd say it says you _can _describe, not that you must.


----------



## Haplo781 (Yesterday at 7:04 PM)

Yes but in draconic


----------



## Mad_Jack (Yesterday at 11:59 PM)

Vaalingrade said:


> I'd say it says you _can _describe, not that you must.




 Yeah...

 The spell gives you three options for choosing a destination.

1. _There_...
2. _That place I'm thinking of._..
3. _500 feet northeast of here_...

All three are just different ways of defining your destination point.
It doesn't necessarily say that you have to speak the destination out loud while casting the spell.


----------



## Vaalingrade (Today at 12:05 AM)

Alternative: every wizard has an Iron Man style HUD.


----------

